# Malayalam Cinema Forum > FK Hot seat >  Padmakumar - Director (Shikkar) - FK Exclusive Interview - See Page 1

## guru

*A short chat with director mr: Padmakumar*

padmakumar marupadi parayunnu...............


1. shikarinte vijayathinu pinnil enthu ?

2. Parunthu cinemaye paraajayappeduthiyathaaaaru ?

3. Shikkarinte actual Budget ethra ?

4. Nadan Srinathine shikarinte aniyarapravarthakar neethikedu kattiyo ? 

Special thanks to *Karnan Mahadevan*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YjJbdHUFsM[/ame]

----------


## Bheeman Reghu

*Wowwwwwwwwwww*

----------


## Shankar Das

guruuuuuuuu ... rpd...

----------


## Day Dreamer

:Yahoo: 
 :Yahoo:

----------


## Warlord

thanks guruji..................

----------


## Balram

thnx guru and FK interview team...  :cheers:

----------


## Day Dreamer

FK ROX  :cheers:

----------


## shyamavanil

Padmakumarinu vendi ara dubbing????

----------


## Day Dreamer

> Padmakumarinu vendi ara dubbing????


u r in FK... We dont do such UDAIPS  :Doh:

----------


## National Star

:FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## shyamavanil

> u r in FK... We dont do such UDAIPS


Chumma parenjatha macha.......ettedukateeee :Hypo:  :Hypo: 
Udayipi ,,,ippo verum......avanenganam ithu kelkkanam  :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying:

----------


## shyamavanil

> 


Short term Mod Guru Rockkkkkkk :Oops:  :Oops:  :Oops:  :thumright:  :thumright:

----------


## Warlord

> u r in FK... We dont do such UDAIPS


+1........
 :cheers:

----------


## E Y E M A X

:cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers:

----------


## guru

aalum anakkavum onumillio...............

----------


## HighnesS

Wow :FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## shyamavanil

> aalum anakkavum onumillio...............


interview kazhinjo????? :Hi:

----------


## ARAKKALAM BABY

*FK oru sambhavamayi maaarikondirikkunnuuuuuu.....* :FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## guru

> interview kazhinjo?????


kazhinju.......machans...................

----------


## shyamavanil

> kazhinju.......machans...................


Enna pinne postu ..Ethra minute undu????? ithu neruthe announce cheyyanjathu entha?

----------


## AnWaR

waiting eagerly...


FK rocksss..

----------


## guru

poraaaaaaa..poraaaaaaaa..waiting poraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Day Dreamer

12 minutes

----------


## Balram

> Padmakumarinu vendi ara dubbing????


paachalam bhaasi..  :Yes:

----------


## Balram

> aalum anakkavum onumillio...............


shikkar nte director aayonda...  :Spam:

----------


## shyamavanil

> shikkar nte director aayonda...


Aaa avathar photo oralpam peshaka...   :Winkiss:  :Winkiss:  :Winkiss:

----------


## Shankar Das

evide.........?????

----------


## Balram

> Aaa avathar photo oralpam peshaka...


raaman um peshka...  :Blushing:

----------


## Yuvaa

*Thankx guru*

----------


## shyamavanil

> raaman um peshka...


you mean Balaramam or Balram  :Crying:  :Whistling:

----------


## shyamavanil

> evide.........?????


Tape record work cheythilla enna ippo Grru pareyunneeeee  :Phone:  :Phone:  :Sailor:

----------


## Day Dreamer

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YjJbdHUFsM]YouTube - fk exclusive interview with director Padmakumar[/ame]

----------


## shyamavanil

> YouTube - fk exclusive interview with director Padmakumar


FK Rock... :Partytime2: 

Guru Rock.... :cheers: 
DD Rock  :salut:   :Sweatdrop:

----------


## Jason

sound is low..anyway thnx guru

----------


## Shivettan

interview kettu...adioleee...
fk karan thapar lakku rocks....proffessional reethiyil handle cheythu...

----------


## Day Dreamer

> FK Rock...
> 
> Guru Rock....
> DD Rock


Njanalla
Lakku aanu thaaram

----------


## Shankar Das

thanku thanku..guru........ dd...lakku annan..  :cheers:

----------


## Day Dreamer

Mam nte fans aanennu Parunth ne tholppichathu  :Ennekollu:

----------


## AnWaR

thanks machanz..

guru, dd, lakku and FK rocks...

----------


## Shankar Das

*interviewer lakku glucose kalakki...* :Read:

----------


## ARAKKALAM BABY

> Mam nte fans aanennu Parunth ne tholppichathu



*pinne...koothara padam eduthu vechittu mammootty fans polum....swantham paaalichakal manasilakathe parajayathinte utharavadithwam matullavarude thalayil veykkunnavananu etavum valiya bheeru....angerodulla olla bahumanavum koodi poyi....*

----------


## Day Dreamer

> *pinne...koothara padam eduthu vechittu mammootty fans polum....swantham paaalichakal manasilakathe parajayathinte utharavadithwam matullavarude thalayil veykkunnavananu etavum valiya bheeru....angerodulla olla bahumanavum koodi poyi....*


Choodaavathe macha... kakkakkum thankunju ponkunju  :Wub:

----------


## Priyan

Wow gdddddd gr8888 tnxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Dylan

good work by all who made this happen...
padmakumar sreenath-related chodyathinu marupadi paranjappol alpam emotional aayennu thonni...

----------


## JIBI

Thanks ....  :king: 

Lal Joseyumayi oru Interview Arrange cheyyan pattumo ?

----------


## Brother

> Thanks .... 
> 
> Lal Joseyumayi oru Interview Arrange cheyyan pattumo ?


vs mathiyo? :Laughing: 

congrats..everybody really great work. :Clapping:  :Clapping:

----------


## Rohith

adipoleeeeeeeeeeeeeee................

----------


## National Star

super interview..

last chodyathinu pathmakumar paranja marupadi clear aanu.. anna sambavam nadakkumbol pathmakumar anubavicha maanasika sangarsham aarum manasilaakiyilla..

srinaathine abinayipikaruthu enna ammayude nirdesam avaganichu cheyyan pathmakumarinu kazhiyumaayirunnillallo...

enthinu master director joshy polum ammayude munpil muttu madakki pinne pathmakumarinte kaaryam parayaanundo..

----------


## kallan pavithran

Thanks machanz. Our fk really rockz.

----------


## HighnesS

Gud work by Lakku,guru and DD..........
FK  :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## John Raj

interview kelkkan pattiyilla.....
ennalum ellarkkum thanks..........
Spl thanks to Karnan Mahadevan......

----------


## Day Dreamer

> Thanks .... 
> 
> Lal Joseyumayi oru Interview Arrange cheyyan pattumo ?


Sure... contact oppikkamo

----------


## Ali Imran

gr8 machaaaa thanks a lot

----------


## Merit

Veendum kalakki.. Thanks Lakkoo - Karnnan.... :cheers:

----------


## JIBI

> Sure... contact oppikkamo


 Veedu ariyamengil poyi nokkam  :Read:

----------


## veecee

kollam, adipoli...
shikkarnte budjet ne patti ulla samshayam okke teernallo....

----------


## John Raj

> kollam, adipoli...
> shikkarnte budjet ne patti ulla samshayam okke teernallo....


engade naatil kure team ethiyittundallo oru interview sangadippikkuuu :Victory:  :Victory:

----------


## veecee

> engade naatil kure team ethiyittundallo oru interview sangadippikkuuu


u mean CB team, balramine elpikam :Not talking:

----------


## Aromal

Lakkunu valla channel lum joliykku sramiykkamayirunnu......

Good one.........

----------


## JIBI

> kollam, adipoli...
> shikkarnte budjet ne patti ulla samshayam okke teernallo....


 its blocked here... ethra budget ?  :Liar:

----------


## S.K

Very good one..kaaryamathra prasakthamaaya chodyangal....vykthamaaya utharangal.......good one....

----------


## UoB

thanks Guruji, ithinte pinnil preverthicha ellavekum  :Clapping:  
FK Rocks  :Clapping:

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

*Thanks lakkoooo and guru*

----------


## veecee

> *Thanks lakkoooo and guru*


ningade perilum thanks kidakunna kandallo, ningade phone ano lakku upayogichatu :Unsure:

----------


## Gafoorkadosth

Thanks guru and those who all behind the scene ...

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

> ningade perilum thanks kidakunna kandallo, ningade phone ano lakku upayogichatu


* lakkoovinte oro vikruthikal.. enthu cheythalum chumma enikku thanks idum*

----------


## Baazigar

Interview transcript aarenkilum postamo? Short aayi.. u tube ippo kanan pattilla...   Great effort guys...

----------


## samsha22

thanks for the great efforts..expecting it to be moved to hot seat soon.

----------


## samsha22

> ningade perilum thanks kidakunna kandallo, ningade phone ano lakku upayogichatu


Suresh Babuvinte relative aanu Karnan...oru kudumbasree bandham :Sneaky2:

----------


## Niranjan

Thanks  :Beach1:

----------


## chandru

churungiya samayathinu ullil ettavum prasakthamaaya chodyagal lakkooran chodichu..congrats..too professional :kudos:

----------


## guru

volume kuranju poyi...next time ellam shariyaakkam.....

----------


## Devarajaprathapavarma

ithinte pinnil pravarthicha ellarkkum thanks

----------


## cinemabrantan

Nandi....congratz all

----------


## Leader

> Lakkunu valla channel lum joliykku sramiykkamayirunnu......
> 
> Good one.........



namukku Kairali-yil nokkiyalo? nammade randu alde share kootti cherthalum kalikkan pattumo?

----------


## Rayamanikyam

Thnx for the updates..............

----------


## guru

> namukku Kairali-yil nokkiyalo? nammade randu alde share kootti cherthalum kalikkan pattumo?


karal, share.........?

----------


## rozzes

gr8 work frnzzzzzzzzz

----------


## xyz

FK soars to new heights... odukkathe activity aanallo last one month..  :Clap:

----------


## KHILADI

> Mam nte fans aanennu Parunth ne tholppichathu


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## guru

> Mam nte fans aanennu Parunth ne tholppichathu


maraminifans vivarakkedkal aanennu directr polum sammathikunnu... :Laugh:

----------


## KHILADI

> * lakkoovinte oro vikruthikal.. enthu cheythalum chumma enikku thanks idum*


 :Dntknw: Padmakumar :Secret:

----------


## KHILADI

> maraminifans vivarakkedkal aanennu directr polum sammathikunnu...


 :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt: Mam pans raaasskkassss  :Taunt:  :Taunt:

----------


## Tribes

Thanx M8 Nice Share

----------


## rozzes

> * lakkoovinte oro vikruthikal.. enthu cheythalum chumma enikku thanks idum*


The real vinayan is karunan  :salut:

----------


## nasrani

thanks guru & karnan....................roomil poyittu kanam

----------


## mmm

1. shikarinte vijayathinu pinnil enthu ?

2. Parunthu cinemaye paraajayappeduthiyathaaaaru ?

3. Shikkarinte actual Budget ethra ?

4. Nadan Srinathine shikarinte aniyarapravarthakar neethikedu kattiyo ? 

ithinu nalkiya marupadikal enthanu ennu churukki parayamo? specially last question.

----------


## Sanchaari

thanks a lot guys..

----------


## MALABARI

rocksssssssssssssss machanssssssss

----------


## Saaradhi

thanks and congrats for all who behind this event............

some things he still hiding.. abt srinath.... might be issue frm pruduction side..

----------


## Lakkooran

Thanks All....Special Thanks to Karnan and Guruji and DD..

----------


## Day Dreamer

Around 500 views  :Yahoo:

----------


## Yuvaa

*Thanks & congratz  All*
*FK Rockz.!!*

----------


## Lakkooran

> Around 500 views



Appo ithanu kooduthal hit aye...

----------


## Day Dreamer

523 views..

----------


## guru

ahaaa...ithrayum viewers............

----------


## Saathan

thanks guru....

----------


## Lakkooran

550 Views ayi ennu thonnunnu..

----------


## guru

719 views...pokattangane pokatte.....

----------


## Lakkooran

> 719 views...pokattangane pokatte.....


1000 ethumo Guruve? RSS shakhakalil ee link vitharanam cheyyamo?

----------


## roshanpeter

*Thanx Guru and Karnan ..................*

----------


## Ashokraj

Yenikku mela..ee fk oru sambhavam thenne...

Thanks Guru & Karnan

----------


## Saathan

:FK ROCKZ:   :FK ROCKZ:   :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## horse

ee padam sherikkum vijayicho as per post#1 ?

----------


## MunthirippayyaN

> ee padam sherikkum vijayicho as per post#1 ?


vijayichu :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## MunthirippayyaN

Thanxx...guru.........

----------


## Harikripa

ivante mikka filmsum flop alle....

----------

